# plantsss



## dstrong (Feb 26, 2009)

i am a total beginner when it comes to plants so i was wondering if anyone could tell me some plants that grow and look well in a piranha tank. preferably plants that grow well in low light and would provide shade and shelter for the fishes, ect.

oh yea its a 55g so im also looking for small to meium sized plants that will also give them some room to swim.

thanks







.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

There is lots of plants to choose from, it depends what ''look'' you're going for. I personally like watersprite plant (_Ceratopteris Thalictroides_) as they are quite bushy and grow fast.

*Here* is a very good site for plants. It tells you what light they require, and how big they grow etc..

What lighting do you have?


----------



## dstrong (Feb 26, 2009)

well right now i just got 2 24" 15w florecent lights, but im gonna wait til i figure out what plants im gonna get to upgrade my lights

thanks fer the site btw


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome to P-fury!!!!


----------



## dstrong (Feb 26, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Welcome to P-fury!!!!


thanks

any suggestion on plants?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

dstrong said:


> Welcome to P-fury!!!!


thanks

any suggestion on plants?
[/quote]

I would suggest some java ferns, and different cryptocorynes. The cypts dont grow that tall, because they ae more foreground plants, but some different types do grow taller than others. Look them up, see which ones you like.

Another decent site is www.plantgeek.com


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Crypts, any hygrophila species, anubias, java fern, java moss, and hornwort will be your easiest and low light needing plants.


----------



## dstrong (Feb 26, 2009)

thx everyone

lol im such a plant noob


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

So am I in ways,To answer your question I got Vals and their good for cover and easy to mantain as longa s you got good lighting.It also needs some plant additive for chelated Iron and some nitrate.I have so many that my nitrate level is down to 0 right now and they total cut down on the algae.Plus my Elong likes hiding and swimming through them so they serve their purpose.


----------

